# It's crock pot season!



## severine (Sep 22, 2008)

With today being the official start of Fall, it's time to get those crock pots out again (if you haven't been using yours all summer) and try some new stuff!

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/

I just came across this blog the other day and I'm excited about it!  I'm trying her Chicken Parm today and if it goes well, I can see myself using this site often when I want a no fuss, no muss meal.  Hope somebody else finds it useful.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2008)

I used mine this weekend to make what if I do say so myself, was an AWESOME steak chili!  A 3lbs of steak, some red + green peppers, 1 jalepeno, some ketchup, some hot sauce, black beans, kidney beans, pinto beans, a little brown sugar, some spices and a bottle of Guiness.  Cover, set on low and 6 hours later, Mmmm chili!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Stew, soup, pork shoulder, chile its all good.  I love my crock.  All this crock pot talk has me thinking chili tonight.....  mmmm post MTB chili.......


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I used mine this weekend to make what if I do say so myself, was an AWESOME steak chili!  A 3lbs of steak, some red + green peppers, 1 jalepeno, some ketchup, some hot sauce, black beans, kidney beans, pinto beans, a little brown sugar, some spices and a bottle of Guiness.  Cover, set on low and 6 hours later, Mmmm chili!



How bout those dolphins? Chilli in the crock is always a fall favorite


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> How bout those dolphins? Chilli in the crock is always a fall favorite



Dolphin chili??  uke:    Well, atleast the tailgating meal was good yesterday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

I want one for my new place..along with the liners..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 22, 2008)

Crock pots?

Well, this thread effectively balances out the bachelor party/strippers thread.....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Crock pots?
> 
> Well, this thread effectively balances out the bachelor party/strippers thread.....




Almost since you can cook real testosterone induced meals in a  crock pot!    Now if we got a Potpourri Thread or a Window Treatment and/or Bed skirt Thread going then it would completely negate the bachelor party/strippers thread.

A scrapbooking or quilty thread would be complete overkill for the strippers thread


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2008)

Not a fan of the crockpot....


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Crock pots?
> 
> Well, this thread effectively balances out the bachelor party/strippers thread.....


There are quite a few men on here who actually do cook.  Plus there are a few women, despite what it may appear like.  Just thought I'd share... I know Greg has shared cooking tips and recipes before.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not real fan of the crop pot either. I actually like to cook, am very good at it and consider the crock pot cheating. I also think that letting certain ingrediants (mainly veggies) sit that long in a CP ruins their texture. I I will ussually only use the CP to transport and keep a dish warm.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2008)

Give me my three-generation old, seasoned Dutch oven any day over a crock pot!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am not real fan of the crop pot either. I actually like to cook, am very good at it and consider the crock pot cheating. I also think that letting certain ingrediants (mainly veggies) sit that long in a CP ruins their texture. I I will ussually only use the CP to transport and keep a dish warm.


 
Wow!  Marge found a keeper!! You'll find that when you have kids, cheating, or any other way to put a meal on the table is OK!  Specially if the little carpet commandos like it!  ;-)


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Give me my three-generation old, seasoned Dutch oven any day over a crock pot!!!


Don't get me wrong... I love my dutch oven, too.  But when I know I'm going to be busy all day, and I have things to do around dinner-time, too, the crock pot is a nice alternative.  Beats frozen pizza or the like, KWIM?  I don't use it every day, but it's nice to have options for what is still a home-made meal.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow!  Marge found a keeper!! You'll find that when you have kids, cheating, or any other way to put a meal on the table is OK!  Specially if the little carpet commandos like it!  ;-)



I worked in a resturant for 5 years.  Started off washing dishes, then busing tables, then as a host, then food prep and finally behind the line cooking. I don't cook to many dishes that take longer than 30 minutes. I will save more elaborate stuff for Sunday.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I don't cook to many dishes that take longer than 30 minutes. I will save more elaborate stuff for Sunday.


The problem is, with interruptions from the kids, what used to take 30 minutes now takes 90 (and your food is burned). :lol:  Nothing is simple with them around... but it's worth it. 

Very cool about how you worked your way up to cooking.  I knew you liked to cook, didn't know why.

Me... I don't like to cook.  I like to bake.  I'll keep my crock pot and cheat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

severine said:


> There are quite a few men on here who actually do cook.  Plus there are a few women, despite what it may appear like.  Just thought I'd share... I know Greg has shared cooking tips and recipes before.




There are tons of Foodies on here.  I find that skiers/riders and other outdoor enthusiasts enjoy good food seriously..after skiing I want to eat good..and some steezy jambalaya with shrimp, sausage and chicken..or beef stew in the crockpot..is like times ten..then you can post about it in the dinner thread for extra stoke!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Give me my three-generation old, seasoned Dutch oven any day over a crock pot!!!



Am I the only one who chuckled a bit at the above comment??? I've been to Amsterdam and the only Dutch Ovens I came across were under the sheets.....:flag:


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Am I the only one who chuckled a bit at the above comment??? I've been to Amsterdam and the only Dutch Ovens I came across were under the sheets.....:flag:



took me hot sec. but now im lauging pretty hard.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Does seasoned mean well -calloused in Dutch?


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Am I the only one who chuckled a bit at the above comment??? I've been to Amsterdam and the only Dutch Ovens I came across were under the sheets.....:flag:



I thought the same thing, haha


...................and it kind of scared me



don't know about crock pot season but a buddy and I were talkin saturday about soup season being just around the corner - pho to be exact - we get together every few weeks in the fall and winter at a vietnamese greasy spoon in the area that has some killer chicken  noodle soup complete with all the "debris" as we call it, hot peppres, lime, sprouts, vietnames basil and as much sarachi as you can handle!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2008)

For the obviously uninitiated.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> For the obviously uninitiated.....



alot different than the definition of Dutch oven at http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dutch+oven


----------



## Geoff (Sep 23, 2008)

I pretty much never use my crockpot.  I always use a Le Creuset.  Crockpots don't brown meat.  Crockpots don't sautee onions.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 23, 2008)

severine said:


> There are quite a few men on here who actually do cook.  Plus there are a few women, despite what it may appear like.  Just thought I'd share... I know Greg has shared cooking tips and recipes before.




Just playin'......


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

We use them all year long...

They are great fro skiing...
Set iuf off in the AM and food is done when you come home...  And the house smells good...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> For the obviously uninitiated.....




Pass the dutchie from the left hand side..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I pretty much never use my crockpot.  I always use a Le Creuset.  Crockpots don't brown meat.  Crockpots don't sautee onions.



they serve a purpose.  


If I have the time, I will go through a full proper braising process.  If I don't, I'll use the crock pot.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> they serve a purpose.
> 
> 
> If I have the time, I will go through a full proper braising process.  If I don't, I'll use the crock pot.



Since braised foods reheat so well, I just cook them the night before, hurl 'em in the fridge after it cools, and reheat the Le Creuset on the stovetop the next day.  That also allows you to skim the fat layer off the top.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have some chili in the crock pot at the moment.....  Smelling awesome already.  Adding the beans in a couple of hours.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I have some chili in the crock pot at the moment.....  Smelling awesome already.  Adding the beans in a couple of hours.



Still eating some of the chili I made this weekend in the crock pot.  It's almost as good leaving as it is entering


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent thread.

Our dog has acquired the most curious habit of rolling around in his own crap. Therefore, I plan to utilize our crockpot for the purpose of boiling apples and cinnamon in an attempt to defunkify the house a bit.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Excellent thread.
> 
> Our dog has acquired the most curious habit of rolling around in his own crap. Therefore, I plan to utilize our crockpot for the purpose of boiling apples and cinnamon in an attempt to defunkify the house a bit.




Had me scared there for a minute MRG as I started reading your post, for a minute I thought that the dog might end up in the crock pot


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2008)

Just set up some turkey chili in the crock pot, now to get out of the house so i don't have to smell it all day.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 5, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Excellent thread.
> 
> Our dog has acquired the most curious habit of rolling around in his own crap. Therefore, I plan to utilize our crockpot for the purpose of boiling apples and cinnamon in an attempt to defunkify the house a bit.



Spritz a wet rag with a little febreze and wipe down the dog as a last resort. Not to be done on a regular basis.After seeing what came out of the Rug Doctor a few weeks ago, I now wipe the dogs paws before they come back in from the backyard. 

I'm thinkin about crockpottin something, chili seems to be a fave on here. I have loads of chili peppers from the garden, so that's on the list.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2008)

At 5:30 AM I threw some boneless beef sort rubs in the crock.  I cut them down to smaller, almost stew like pieces and dusted them with my home-made rub.  I then poured in a mole like sauce that a prepped last night.  It was ancho and new mexico chiles, onion, shallot, garlic, a can of diced tomatoes, some beef stock and water, cinnamon, nutmeg, cumin, and oregano.  I am going to toss in some black beans or sweet potatoes later.  I'm leaning towards the sweet potatoes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> At 5:30 AM I threw some boneless beef sort rubs in the crock.  I cut them down to smaller, almost stew like pieces and dusted them with my home-made rub.  I then poured in a mole like sauce that a prepped last night.  It was ancho and new mexico chiles, onion, shallot, garlic, a can of diced tomatoes, some beef stock and water, cinnamon, nutmeg, cumin, and oregano.  I am going to toss in some black beans or sweet potatoes later.  I'm leaning towards the sweet potatoes.



I' expecting a TR...It looks like I'm going crockpot shopping sometime soon...all these different recipes are great..


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> At 5:30 AM I threw some boneless beef sort rubs in the crock.  I cut them down to smaller, almost stew like pieces and dusted them with my home-made rub.  I then poured in a mole like sauce that a prepped last night.  It was ancho and new mexico chiles, onion, shallot, garlic, a can of diced tomatoes, some beef stock and water, cinnamon, nutmeg, cumin, and oregano.  I am going to toss in some black beans or sweet potatoes later.  I'm leaning towards the sweet potatoes.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I' expecting a TR...It looks like I'm going crockpot shopping sometime soon...all these different recipes are great..



i forgot one of the best ingredients.  a nice hunk of 85% cocoa dark chocolate.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i forgot one of the best ingredients.  a nice hunk of 85% cocoa dark chocolate.



Some good cooking going on here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i forgot one of the best ingredients.  a nice hunk of 85% cocoa dark chocolate.



nice chocolate is an aphridisiac...so give plenty to your SO


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> nice chocolate is an aphridisiac...so give plenty to your SO



i just offered to change our sons diaper and got yelled out....  how do you get yelled at for offering to help?  no lovin' for me tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Some good cooking going on here.



i prefer the mexican chocolate but the lindtt wil do.  this is the 3rd or 4th mole i've tried.  i never use a recipe.  i just try to remember what i have seen and what i like and go from there.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank God I found this forum...people who look forward to cold weather...people who cook in crock pots. I thought I was the only one like this. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thank God I found this forum...people who look forward to cold weather...people who cook in crock pots. I thought I was the only one like this. :lol:



yeah, i think you will fit in around here.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah, i think you will fit in around here.



I'm going to assume most people also get exciting like a little kid on Christmas eve whenever we get a good snowstorm? Anyone else go out and drive just because there's snow on the road? "Looks bad out...let's go for a ride!"


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I'm going to assume most people also get exciting like a little kid on Christmas eve whenever we get a good snowstorm? Anyone else go out and drive just because there's snow on the road? "Looks bad out...let's go for a ride!"



i drive a jeep wrangler.  i crave adverse conditions to drive in.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i just offered to change our sons diaper and got yelled out....  how do you get yelled at for offering to help?  no lovin' for me tonight.


Now why would she do that?  I welcome anyone who wants to change our kids' diapers!



Glenn said:


> I'm going to assume most people also get exciting like a little kid on Christmas eve whenever we get a good snowstorm? Anyone else go out and drive just because there's snow on the road? "Looks bad out...let's go for a ride!"


That was one of my father's favorite activities.  He didn't ski, but he loved driving in snow storms.  Then again, he drives for a living so he just enjoys that anyway.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 5, 2008)

Never got into crock pots much, but sure time to start thinking stew.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> Pass the dutchie from the left hand side..



Love that song!  Except it's Pass the dutchie on the left hand side.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 6, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thank God I found this forum...people who look forward to cold weather...people who cook in crock pots. I thought I was the only one like this. :lol:



MMmmmmmm....we loooove the cold weather!!!


----------



## krisskis (Oct 6, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I'm going to assume most people also get exciting like a little kid on Christmas eve whenever we get a good snowstorm? Anyone else go out and drive just because there's snow on the road? "Looks bad out...let's go for a ride!"




Oh my God!!! I do the exact same thing!!! I love to drive my truck around in the snow!! Its fun!!


----------



## krisskis (Oct 6, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i just offered to change our sons diaper and got yelled out....  how do you get yelled at for offering to help?  no lovin' for me tonight.




Hmmmm...PMS??? I know i will fly off the handle very easily when im PMSing...even if hes trying to help.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Hmmmm...PMS??? I know i will fly off the handle very easily when im PMSing...even if hes trying to help.



ding ding ding


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet, glad to see a lot of adverse weather drivers. We'll have to start a thread with pics when the storms start rolling in. 

I'm getting new tires for the Jeep before the snow flies this year. :grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Just set up the crock with beef stew for dinner tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just set up the crock with beef stew for dinner tonight.



good man.  i crocked some stew last saturday.  might have to bust the crock out tomorrow...


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just set up the crock with beef stew for dinner tonight.


That's been a weekly staple around here lately.  Good choice! 

I have a nice pork roast in the freezer that I'll probably throw into the crock pot next week. Bottle of Bayou Bourbon Glaze from TS... could be tasty.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone got any good recipes? Being lazy and not a good cook I tend to make soup, stew and chili a lot in it and getting bored of the same things.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone got any good recipes? Being lazy and not a good cook I tend to make soup, stew and chili a lot in it and getting bored of the same things.



wife has a brisket in the crockpot this afternoon.

here is the recipe:
1 brisket
many vegies
some seasonings

cook for long time


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wife has a brisket in the crockpot this afternoon.
> 
> here is the recipe:
> 1 brisket
> ...



Sounds good, I think I need a wife too!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds good, I think I need a wife too!



here you go.

http://www.goodwife.com/


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 6, 2011)

Cara did a beef dish last week in the crock pot that was pretty good. Cubed beef, onions, mushrooms, tomatoes, etc. served over egg noodles. Pretty tasty!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Cara did a beef dish last week in the crock pot that was pretty good. Cubed beef, onions, mushrooms, tomatoes, etc. served over egg noodles. Pretty tasty!



Thanks, just put a pound of each in?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I pretty much never use my crockpot.  I always use a Le Creuset.  Crockpots don't brown meat.  Crockpots don't sautee onions.



My view on crock pots hasn't changed.   They're great for keeping something warm at a pot luck.   Unless you're willing to brown meat and sautee onions first in a separate pan to add flavor, a 225F oven and a cast iron pot will always work better. 

I had my Le Creuset out yesterday.   Bouillabaisse.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2011)

Veal osso buco this past weekend! Mmmmm! PERFECT in a crock pot! Total fall off the bone tenderness and all the delicious goodness of the marrow in the bone after an afternoon in the crock pot!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 7, 2011)

Got some Guinness beef stew in the crockpot now ... and for Geoff I browned the beef in the pan first.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeff, my wife said this was a good site for recipes

http://what-a-crock.livejournal.com/

we're having this tonight 
http://what-a-crock.livejournal.com/51600.html


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 20, 2011)

dmc said:


> They are great fro skiing...Set iuf off in the AM and food is done when you come home...  And the house smells good...



We discovered this last year - loved it!  No more standing in the kitchen cooking while everyone else passed out on the sofas watching TV, waiting.  With the crock pot, dinner was on the table by the time everyone stored their gear.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

Chicken soup


----------



## darent (Jan 21, 2012)

janski and her turkey chili.glad winter is finally here!!


----------

